# Mirko Banner - Ash



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Thought I would make a banner with his new UFC profile picture.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

thats cool. can you do others?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, I can do others. Would you like one?


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

hell yeah! can you do a Karo one?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Absolutely. I'll get it done soon.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sent it to you via PM.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

awesome repped :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

